# Morley Mark Tremonti Power Wah



## Karl Hungus (Jan 7, 2007)

So, I believe this is the first review I've written on this here site, so bear with me if it's crap, I do believe a couple of people urged me to do this review, so be it on their heads. I'll do the review in a style like on Harmony Central, that seems fairly straightforward.

So, without further stalling...


*Features - 9*

It scores highly for it's simplicity. I find that gear can sometimes be more complicated that it needs to be, and that simple stuff gets the job done best. Rather like my Fireball, which has about the minimum amount of controls, yet does it's job brilliantly. I'd say it's firmly idiot-proof and drunk-proof in that you plug your guitar in, and step on it. You've also got a boost function, so when using this fellow for solos you can set the knob to suit, and when you step on it, it makes your guitar louder. Very simple indeed.

It doesn't get a full score of 10, as I had to deduct a point for not controlling the temperature of the sun. If you're a John Petrucci fan, you know how important a feature like this is.


*Sound - 10*

The Morley site says that this pedal is "A perfect hybrid of traditional and modern Wah voicings." I don't exactly know the difference, I've not much knowledge of wah pedals, so I probably wouldn't know to hear which is which. All I'll say is that I bought a Dunlop Crybaby last year, and thought it sucked, so I took it back the next day. The Tremonti Wah sounds really good, and as such I'm keeping it, and using it.

Loomer advised me to go with this particular model over the Bad Horsie because he told me that the voicing suits ENGL amps better. I don't about the Bad Horsie, but I will say that the Tremonti sounds best when I stick it in front of my Fireball. It really screams.


*Overall - 10* 

I'm giving it a 10 because quite frankly, it's really really good. Nice tight spring in it means I've got something to push against, meaning that I don't tend to go from heel to toe position almost instantly, which can happen on the expression pedal on my Pod XT Live.

So, I will give the Morley Mark Tremonti Power Wah the Psycho Totoro award for being a really good bit of kit:


----------



## Leon (Jan 7, 2007)

nice! i'd love to try one out someday.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 1, 2007)

They're nice wahs. I used to use mine all the time, but I pretty much stopped using wahs for some reason...


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 28, 2007)

They are incredible. Definitely THE BEST wah I've ever used. Can't stand crybaby's... they have no range with the pedal.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 31, 2011)

I enjoy it but miss other wahs while using it. It's strength is it functions a little like a treble booster when soloing. (that's how Mark uses it anyway). Overall I love mine, but I go back to my cheaper Dunlop when I need my wah to have a more open sound (think Jimi).


----------



## p0ke (May 7, 2014)

Sorry for necrobumping this 

I also have this wah, I bought it because I wanted one without a switch and was recommended this one along with a couple of others. It's my first and only wah so far, and I don't really know much about wah's, but it seems to do its job. 
I've got mine in the fx-loop of my Valveking, and the only problem I have with it is that when it's engaged but near 0 (heel down) the tone is nearly inaudible. Might work better between the guitar and the amp, but hooking it up that way would cause one hell of a cable mess since I have a bunch of other pedals in the loop anyway, so I'm just trying to get used to pushing it a bit harder by default  The boost is very useful, it really allows my guitar to cut through when playing a solo. Also, the enclosure itself feels durable enough to be able to withstand being run over by a tank.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2014)

A wah was meant to run in front of an amp. It'll sound really ....y through the FX loop since it's effecting the entire signal and not the dry guitar signal onky.


----------

